# 1968 LeMans Turn Signal Cancel Cam replacement



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

I am trying to replace just the turn signal cancel can in my '68 LeMans. Years ago, I found, cleaned, repainted and installed an original tilt column from a '68 Tempest. After setting it up and driving around, had to hold down arm for LH turns. A minor problem that I decided to fix now since I'm stuck at home due to the pandemic.

I pulled the horn button, marked the column hub with a small chisel, and removed the steering wheel. Then discovered one of the cam ears broke off. (see pic 1)
I found a new replacement part for just the cancel cam (the red item) for a tenth of the complete OEM switch. (see pic 2,3) Thought this would be relatively straightforward, but the cancel cam is not budging. (I try prying between 2 parts with flat blade screwdrivers, bends but won't pop up) Has someone attempted or better completed this replacement before? Maybe give me some trick or tip on separating the cancel cam without damage (to the white switch)?

*I don't want to break the good part of a 50 year old switch, just pop off the cam. * Thanks for any useful tips and your time this Easter weekend.


BTW, I had this Pontiac for almost 30 yrs, a total restoration done 25 years ago.
Bought from a father/son who tore it apart and then shuttled the resto project. I found it as a hard luck parts car. It was a gutted body on frame, little rust, and a barn/shed of all the car's parts. It was my three year long jig saw puzzle.
_1968 Pontiac LeMans convertible
1968 Pontiac 400 ci .block bored 030 over, complete rebuild with shop machined ''68 heads, 9799068 cam
HO exhaust manifolds. Muncie wide ratio and 3:23 rear gears.
All proper date code stamping for a Feb '68 engine assembly._

This LeMans *will never be a GTO *by VIN or badging, but it sure nuff has Goat giddy up and is a blast with the top down on a summer day.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I would remove the switch assembly completely may have attachment hard ware on the back of it


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

pontrc said:


> I would remove the switch assembly completely may have attachment hard ware on the back of it


Thanks. I could do that, but hoped to figure a way without disassembling more of the steering column. It may means removing the entire column for easier access. The turn signal cancel cam rotates about the center post. I don't see where else it would be attached. But wt this point, I might just remove it so I can move it on my workbench.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Wish I was more help l bought a ac delco unit complete for mine for 40.00


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

052 has a 68 and Pontiac Jim has a lot of knowledge maybe they will chime in.Or try to connect with them


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Maybe another picture of the replacement part in the same orientation as the installed part would spark some ideas along with a clear view of the instructions on the back of the replacement. In the installed part - I can't make out the stud head the retaining washer is supposed to attach to. To me - that looks like a safe location to pry.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

pontrc said:


> 052 has a 68 and Pontiac Jim has a lot of knowledge maybe they will chime in.Or try to connect with them


Never pulled the switch apart. But, the Service Manual makes it sound straight forward - Installation: Slide cancelling cam and spring onto steering shaft. Not: Prior to installing cancelling cam be sure the turn signal switch is in the neutral position and hazard flasher knob is in the off position, this will prevent damage to the switch when steering wheel is installed.

Removal says the same, Remove turn signal cancelling cam and cancelling cam spring.

My take is that it slips off, nothing holding it in place, but what the book is calling the cancelling cam is not what I am seeing here as this parts seems more a part of the switch.

Doing a web search, the item seen in "red" as the replacement piece is listed as a Turn Signal Switch Cancelling Cam Activator for the " Boyne " style design where the turn signal lever screws on. On the Boyne switch there is a steel threaded sleeve for installation of the turn lever (as opposed to the turn lever type being attached with screws).

Seen here: 1967 - 1968 Turn Signal Switch Cancelling Cam Activator, Repair

To go with that design, here is the switch: 1967 - 1968 Firebird Turn Signal Switch Assembly, Boyne Style

Looking at your package, I see the 2 locking style washers. This makes me think that they secure the cancelling cam to the main signal switch from underneath? So I might pull the entire switch up and away to take a look on the back side. If I am correct, then you have to remove those first.

My best guess on this one.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Also - It looks to me like the replacement part is "type 2" and the installed is "type 1" per the illustration on the instructions.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

My switch was cracked in numerous places so I bought an NOS switch off Ebay. I removed the old switch by disconnecting the wire terminals from the plug. I have the column out right now as part of my restoration and haven't replaced the switch yet.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Yes the way I heard later models had the ac delco units


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wouldn't you just drill out that rivet in between the two wires? Go from there. Either way it needs repair.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

pontrc said:


> Wish I was more help l bought a ac delco unit complete for mine for 40.00


Yes, mine is the Boyne assembly. Somewhere I have the OEM PN scribbled down, sold for ~$100


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

pontrc said:


> Wish I was more help l bought a ac delco unit complete for mine for 40.00


Yes, mine is the Boyne assembly.


integrity6987 said:


> Maybe another picture of the replacement part in the same orientation as the installed part would spark some ideas along with a clear view of the instructions on the back of the replacement. In the installed part - I can't make out the stud head the retaining washer is supposed to attach to. To me - that looks like a safe location to pry.


I added a picture of the replacement part next to the original switch, the back of the packaging, and a side view if the OEM ass'y. The packaging describes a retaining washer that is not on my application. The turn signal arm screws into the post where cam swivels. There is a locating tab on the replacement part.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

O52 said:


> My switch was cracked in numerous places so I bought an NOS switch off Ebay. I removed the old switch by disconnecting the wire terminals from the plug. I have the column out right now as part of my restoration and haven't replaced the switch yet.


052, could you send me the NOS PN you got from eBay? In case I bugger my OEM in the process.
A long time ago I seem to remember checking out this problem and there was a difference between the tilt and non-tilt switches as well. Could be blowing smoke though.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Hoopersgarage said:


> Yes, mine is the Boyne assembly.
> 
> I added a picture of the replacement part next to the original switch, the back of the packaging, and a side view if the OEM ass'y. The packaging describes a retaining washer that is not on my application. The turn signal arm screws into the post where cam swivels. There is a locating tab on the replacement part.


Looks easy enough to me. You have the old cam off and I see the pin that it will go back on to? The 2 lock washers seen on the upper right of the original packaging should be what you will use to retain the new cam. One of those should be pressed over the pin after cam installation and lock into place - holding the new cam on the pin. If they happen to be too large for some reason, Home Depot, Lowe's, Tractor Supply, or online should have a smaller diameter lock washer that can be used.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

RMTZ67 said:


> Wouldn't you just drill out that rivet in between the two wires? Go from there. Either way it needs repair.


It looks like a rivet in the pic, but it is actually the mount screw hole for the turn signal switch


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

PontiacJim said:


> Never pulled the switch apart. But, the Service Manual makes it sound straight forward - Installation: Slide cancelling cam and spring onto steering shaft. Not: Prior to installing cancelling cam be sure the turn signal switch is in the neutral position and hazard flasher knob is in the off position, this will prevent damage to the switch when steering wheel is installed.
> 
> Removal says the same, Remove turn signal cancelling cam and cancelling cam spring.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's what I thought, it would come off without a fight. Yup, the steel threaded sleeve is right. The repair link confirms me replacement part is supposed to work on this column and switch.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks you all ! I'm going to go and try it again. Might drill 1/16 holes in the plastic around the screw hole post to dislodge the old part. It's broken anyway. - _HoopersGarage_


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Hope it goes well thanks pj 052 integrity rmtz for helping


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

O52 said:


> My switch was cracked in numerous places so I bought an NOS switch off Ebay. I removed the old switch by disconnecting the wire terminals from the plug. I have the column out right now as part of my restoration and haven't replaced the switch yet.


I've got the new part on the switch now. But am wondering where I should apply a little grease. On the cancel cam contact points? How about inside the steering column? Is there any grease there, on the horn ring, etc?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I use a little white lube on the contacts and the wear points.


----------



## Hoopersgarage (Jan 20, 2014)

Hoopersgarage said:


> Thanks you all ! I'm going to go and try it again. Might drill 1/16 holes in the plastic around the screw hole post to dislodge the old part. It's broken anyway. - _HoopersGarage_


It took me two months to update this! Sorry, several things delayed me, including the car battery having a bad cell, sending me on a unnecessary chase/trace of the wiring. Everything ended up working fine.

*The 'short' of it: the turn signal cancel cam on the Boyne switch can be replaced, keeping the rest of the switch.*
1 . Remove the entire switch assembly from the column. I took a pic of the horseshoe connector before I disconnected and released the wires from the connector. Easier to pull wires only though a tilt column. Make sure you push hazard button in before you unscrew the button. You can wiggle the whole switch up and out of the column, tugging on the wiring as you lift it out.
2. *Remove the plastic around old cancel cam pivot* (pic 1). Then you can pull off the old cam (pic 2). Use pliers to squeeze the flared metal at top of metal pivot. This is so new cam will slide onto the pivot post. 
3. Clean up the cavity on the white part of switch where the new cancel cam will rotate among contact points. Make sure the two flat metal spring bars fit into the groove where shown. (pic 3)
4. Snip off old cam wires right at terminals so you can locate splice where you want. I chose to place under cam using 'telco' splice and wire shrink wrap (pic 4)
5. Flare the pivot again to hold cam snug to switch where turn signal arm screws in.
6. (optional) To keep harness flat in column cavity under dash, I used wide shrink wrap and heated it while keeping wires flat. I bound 4 wires together this way using three inch long sections (two sets of 4). I located the wrap where the wire harness comes out of the cup and under the cap and steering column bracket. Looks nice and won't chaff when tilt column is moving.

Another tip is to make sure each wire terminal end has the pair of locking tabs spread before inserting into the connector cavity. They only fit properly in the slot one way. Check your horseshoe connector picture.
Thanks for everyone's advice on getting this done


----------

